# Bachlauf als Pflanzenfilter



## AnnKathrin (8. Apr. 2005)

Hallo !

Ich möchte meinen Bachlauf in einen Pflanzenfilter umwandeln.
Teich 55m3
Die Abmaße des Baches :
Länge 12m, Breite 70cm, Tiefe 40 cm

Hierzu hätte ich folgendes vor:

-in die unterste Schicht werden 2 Drainagerohre (à 70mm) zur Entlüftung verlegt (Faulgase), und mit groben Kies (40-70mm) gut bedeckt.

-die zweite Schicht mit feinen Blähton zwecks besseren Bakterienansiedlung (Körnung 7-14mm)..... mit einer Schichtdicke von ca. 10cm

-die dritte und letzte Schicht mit gerundeten Japankies (7-14mm)

oben würde ich ein paar Schotten einbauen, um das Wasser in die tieferen Regionen zu zwingen.....

anschließend Bepflanzen.....

Durchflussrate pro Stunde wäre ca. 1000 Liter......

Könnte mein Plan funtionieren, oder was habt Ihr hierzu für eine Meinung ?


Danke !
Ann


----------



## StefanS (8. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Ann,

ich bin nicht so der Filterspezialist. Allerdings sollte es ausreichen, wenn Du den Bachlauf mit grobem Sand an Substrat ausstattest. Allerdings sollte man sich von der Filterwirkung eines Bachlaufes keine Wunder erwarten. Da bringt's die Länge/Breite.

Bei 100 Litern pro Stunde wirst Du allerdings kaum sehen, dass es sich um einen Bachlauf handelt: Dafür ist die Wassermenge einfach zu gering, man erkennt keine Wasserbewegung. Auch sollte der Bachlauf aus lauter hintereinandergeschalteten Staustufen bestehen. Also 1 - 1,5% Gefälle, das durch die Stufen jeweils aufgestaut wird. So sieht man wenigstens an den (am besten schmaleren) Übergängen/Überläufen, dass da etwas fliesst. Nur: Das verträgt sich weder mit den Drainrohren (deren Funktion mir allerdings ohnehin nur schwer einleuchtet) noch mit den Schotten, um das Wasser in tiefere Schichten zu zwingen. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (8. Apr. 2005)

@Stefan
Sie hat bereits einen Bachlauf und möchte daraus nun eine Art Pflanzenfilter basteln.   

Hallo Ann,

klar, könnte das funktionieren. 

Wozu aber diese Schichtung mit unterschiedlichen Materialien? 

Wozu eine Entlüftung? 

Die 1000Liter/h sind OK... bei der Größe könnte das aber durchaus auch etwas mehr sein. Aber bitte keine 10.000 daraus machen  

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (8. Apr. 2005)

...stimmt, hatte ich überlesen. Allerdings ändert sich an der Aussage nichts.

Bei einer empfohlenen Pumpenleistung (empfohlen von O..., nach wie vor ziemlich unstreitig, wenn ich die Foren richtig verfolge) von 6000 ltr. sind 1000 Liter einfach zu wenig, um den Eindruck bewegten Wassers zu hinterlassen.

Im übrigen kann ich der Aussage von Jürgen nur beipflichten: Wozu eine Entlüftung - und wie soll sie funktionieren ??

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------



## AnnKathrin (20. Apr. 2005)

Entlüftung siehe hier ......


Pflanzenfilter/Querschnitt

Bis später.... 
Ann


----------



## StefanS (20. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Ann,

ist eine recht bekannte Seite über Pflanzenfilter. Allerdings habe ich den Sinn dieser "Entlüftung" noch nie einsehen können. Die Sinnhaftigkeit wird auch einfach nur behauptet.

Dann unterhalten wir uns über zwei verschiedene Dinge - jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht:
- Pflanzenfilter: Da würde ich eine geringe Durchflussmenge ebenfalls für sinnvoll halten, das "Entlüftungsrohr" schadet jedenfalls nicht. Obwohl ich es nur für ein Stück Plastik halte, das früher oder später mühsam entfernt werden muss.
- Bachlauf: Biologische Filterung ist eine feine Sache. Allerdings sollte man bei einem Bachlauf schon aus Gründen der Optik sehen können, dass da Wasser fliesst. Erst _bewegtes_ Wasser macht den Bach zum fliessenden Gewässer. Sonst wirkt jeder Bachlauf langweilig. Deshalb würde ich unbedingt eine höhere Pumpenleistung anraten. Es wird oft gesagt, dass eine höhere Fliessgeschwindigkeit zu einer niedrigeren Filterleistung führt. Ich konnte da keine Versuche anstellen, es leuchtet mir aber bei einem in sich geschlossenen Gewässer nicht unbedingt ein.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Schwimmteichler (21. Apr. 2005)

Hi,



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> - Bachlauf: Biologische Filterung ist eine feine Sache. Allerdings sollte man bei einem Bachlauf schon aus Gründen der Optik sehen können, dass da Wasser fliesst. Erst _bewegtes_ Wasser macht den Bach zum fliessenden Gewässer. Sonst wirkt jeder Bachlauf langweilig. Deshalb würde ich unbedingt eine höhere Pumpenleistung anraten.



Bei 12 Metern Bachlauf-Länge hat man meines Erachtens durchaus die Möglichkeit beides zu kombinieren. Bei den Bachlaufteilen, die man von Sitzplätzen (Terasse) besonders gut sieht, lässt man das Wasser oberirdisch laufen und bei anderen Teilen kann man es mittels Schwellen dazu zwingen, durch das Substrat zu laufen. Und 1000 Liter/h sind in der Tat relativ mager. Aber mit 2000 Litern pro Stunde läßt sich durchaus ein ordentlicher Bachlauf realisieren. Man muß den Bachlauf lediglich an den Stellen etwas verengen, an denen das Wasser quasi von einem Becken ins nächste fließt. Also ab und zu von 70 cm auf 10 bis 30 cm Breite reduzieren und dazu noch diverse Steine in den Weg legen. Da bilden sich dann schöne Strudel. Es gibt an dem verwirbelten Wasser schöne Lichtreflektionen und man sieht das Wasser bestens fließen. Die 2000 Liter müssen natürlich effektiv an der Quelle ankommen und nicht die Nennleistung der Pumpe sein.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird oft gesagt, dass eine höhere Fliessgeschwindigkeit zu einer niedrigeren Filterleistung führt. Ich konnte da keine Versuche anstellen, es leuchtet mir aber bei einem in sich geschlossenen Gewässer nicht unbedingt ein.



Zum einen brauchen biologische Reinigungsprozesse eben eine bestimmte Zeit. Zum anderen sind viele in den Reinigungsprozess involvierte Mikroorganismen nicht eben in reißenden Gebirgsbächen zuhause. Deren Lebensbedingungen werden durch eine niedrige Fließgeschwindkeit erheblich verbessert, was letztlich der Reinigungsleistung zugute kommt. Eine Kuh gibt ja auch mehr Milch, wenn sie den ganzen Tag in aller Ruhe eine saftige Weide abgrasen kann, als wenn Sie den ganzen Tag nur über die Weide gehetzt wird


----------



## Rana (21. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Ann,
meiner Meinung nach kann das nicht ausreichend gut funktionieren.
Eine Ablagerung von feinsten Trubstoffen kann nicht stattfinden, da
die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit zu hoch ist ( > 3.5 m/h ohne Kies
 gerechnet), zumal die Pumpe (von Teich zum Bach) schon alles
fein zerkleinert hat.
Eine biologische Reinigung funktioniert ebenfalls besser bei langsamer
Geschwindigkeit.
Ingesamt sind 1000 l/h zu wenig - das dauert 55 h  für den ganzen Teich.
Für einen Schwimmteich ohne Fische ausreichend - aber bei Fischbesatz
mit Fütterung zu wenig.

Bedenke ebenfalls die Unmengen von Kies - mehrere Tonnen - 
daraus wird früher oder später eine dicke (40cm) Kies-Schlammschicht.
Wer will sich das antun, alles zu reinigen bzw. erneuern?

Gruß Rana


----------



## Jürgen (22. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Rana,

ein Pflanzenfilter, egal wie der nun aussieht, ob als rechteckige Fläche oder eher schlauchförmig wie ein Bachlauf, hat nicht zum Ziel Trüb- und Schwebstoffe herauszufiltern. Hierzu existieren eigens dafür entwickelte Filter, die für einen Pflanzenfilter als Vorfilter zwingend vorhanden sein sollten. 

Ein bewachsener Bodenfilter soll der stofflichen Umsetzung von Stickstoff- und Phosphatverbindungen dienen. 



> Eine biologische Reinigung funktioniert ebenfalls besser bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit.


Das kann man so pauschal nicht stehen lassen. Bei einer Gesamtlänge von 12m sollte der Durchfluss auch entsprechend hoch sein, da andernfalls den Pflanzen am Ende des Bachlaufes das Futter ausgehen wird. 



> Bedenke ebenfalls die Unmengen von Kies - mehrere Tonnen -
> daraus wird früher oder später eine dicke (40cm) Kies-Schlammschicht.


 Vorausgesetzt es wird alles richtig gemacht und eine Vorabscheidung integriert, wird dieses Szenario zwar irgendwann mal eintreten, ob aber wir oder die nächste Generation das noch erleben  wage ich zu bezweifeln. 


@Ann-Kathrin

Alles in allem ist diese lange und schmale Bauform zur Verwendung als "echter" Bodenfilter nicht zu gebrauchen. Du kannst jedoch durch das Anlegen mehrerer Staustufen, wie das Schwimmteichler bereits erwähnt hat, einen Kompromiss zwischen Effizienz und Optik erzielen. Aber achte bitte drauf keinen reißenden Wildwasserbach zu erschaffen. Das wird auf Dauer bzgl. CO2-Mangels zum Problem für den Teich werden. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (23. Apr. 2005)

Schwimmteichler schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen brauchen biologische Reinigungsprozesse eben eine bestimmte Zeit. Zum anderen sind viele in den Reinigungsprozess involvierte Mikroorganismen nicht eben in reißenden Gebirgsbächen zuhause. Deren Lebensbedingungen werden durch eine niedrige Fließgeschwindkeit erheblich verbessert, was letztlich der Reinigungsleistung zugute kommt. Eine Kuh gibt ja auch mehr Milch, wenn sie den ganzen Tag in aller Ruhe eine saftige Weide abgrasen kann, als wenn Sie den ganzen Tag nur über die Weide gehetzt wird



Manchmal geht es mir schon erheblich auf den Geist, wie sich manche Leute auf das versteifen, was ich gerade _nicht _geschrieben habe. Ich habe an keiner Stelle empfohlen, einen rauschenden Bach anzulegen. Also unterstellt mir das auch nicht. Mit 2000 Litern auf 20 cm oder 2500 Litern auf 30 cm bin ich schon sehr einverstanden. Das ist aber keine niedrige Fliessgeschwindigkeit mehr.

Was ich mit der zitierten Stelle gemeint habe, ist, dass man auch bei derartigem Wasserdurchsatz in einem geschlossenen System gute Erfolge erzielt (_ich _jedenfalls habe das schon ausprobiert). Es macht einen riesigen Unterschied, ob man bei einer Pflanzenkläranlage ständig belastetes Abwasser nachschiebt (dann muss die Verweildauer in der Pflanzenkläranlage nämlich ausreichend lang sein), oder ob in einem geschlossenen System nicht aufgenommene Nährstoffe wieder in den Teich gelangen, dessen Wasser ständig im Kreis gepumpt wird. Die Pflanzen nehmen sich schon, was sie kriegen können. Die Unterstellung, ich plädierte für einen "Gebirgsbach", zeigt schon, dass es da an Verständnis fehlt.

Wie Jürgen bereits erwähnt hat, spielt selbstverständlich auch die Länge des Bachlaufes eine ganz erhebliche Rolle. Bei 12 Metern Bachlänge sollte man allerdings berücksichtigen, dass es zu einer ganz erheblichen Erhöhung der Wassertemperaturen kommen kann. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Schwimmteichler (25. Apr. 2005)

Hi,



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal geht es mir schon erheblich auf den Geist, wie sich manche Leute auf das versteifen, was ich gerade _nicht _geschrieben habe.



Du hast geschrieben, das es Dir nicht einleuchtet, dass höhere Fließgeschwindkeiten zu einer niedrigeren Filterleistung führen. Darauf bin ich eingegangen. That's all.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe an keiner Stelle empfohlen, einen rauschenden Bach anzulegen. Also unterstellt mir das auch nicht.



Ich weiß nicht wo Du diese angebliche Unterstellung in meinem Text gelesen haben willst? Könntest Du mir das bitte erklären? Ich will hier niemandem auf die Füße treten, bin mir da eigentlich auch keines Vergehens bewußt und verstehe nicht, warum Du mich so anmaulst?

Ich habe in keinster Weise geschrieben, dass Du einen einen rauschenden Bach empfohlen hast. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, daß viele für den Prozess wichtige Mikroorganismen keine hohen Fliesgeschwindigkeiten mögen - eben keinen reißenden Gebirgsbach.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 2000 Litern auf 20 cm oder 2500 Litern auf 30 cm bin ich schon sehr einverstanden. Das ist aber keine niedrige Fliessgeschwindigkeit mehr.



Doch. Die Fliessgeschwindigkeit erhöht sich ja nur an den verengten Stellen. Diese Stellen sind für die Reinigungsleistung aber relativ unbedeutend. An den anderen Stellen (wesentlich mehr Breite und Tiefe) bleibt sie aber sehr gering. , da dort der "nutzbare Leitungsquerschnitt" ein Vielfaches beträgt.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unterstellung, ich plädierte für einen "Gebirgsbach", zeigt schon, dass es da an Verständnis fehlt.



Hattest Du nur einen schlechten Tag oder sind andere Meinungen als Deine hier einfach nicht zulässig? Die Unterstellung hat es nie gegeben. Aber danke das Du schon mal festlegst, das es mir an Verständnis mangelt. Du scheinst Dich in irgendeiner Weise persönlich beleidigt zu fühlen. Ich entschuldige mich ja gern, aber ich weiß aktuell nicht wofür?


----------



## Kurt (25. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Ann!
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Biofilter für Deine Anlage nicht doch etwas übertrieben und zu aufwändig ist – lt. Deinem Profil - ohne Fischis ???
Zu dem Thema Bachlauf kann ich nur folgendes beitragen:
2000 l müssten genug sein – wenn man´s richtig macht, gibt das auch schon was her bei Wasserfall, Kaskade usw., unter 1600 l würde ich nicht gehen, über 2400 auch nicht.

Wenn zwischen Teich und Quelle keinerlei Filterfunktion gegeben ist,  würde ich vor der Mündung des Bachlaufes in den Teich einen Klärteich (etwa => 4 m2 und 70 cm Tiefe) anlegen, das verringert die Fließgeschwindigkeit und sorgt für genügend Ablagerungsmöglichkeit. 
Darin natürlich jede Menge an Pflanzen, die  dann zweckst „Nährstoffaustrag“ ohne viel Aufwand geerntet werden können – sieht auch noch gut aus. Wenn man etwas drauf schaut, wächst der auch nicht „eins-zwei“ zu (wie viele behaupten).
Vor dem Austritt dieses Klärteichs stelle ich mir eine entsprechende Sperre vor, die das Oberflächenwasser mit den schwimmenden Stoffen zurückhält.  Durchkommen sollte nur Wasser aus der mittleren Schicht des Klärteiches das durch einen Vertikalfilter mit Kies verschiedener Körnung, nach oben zum Überlauf weitergeleitet  wird. 
Bei auftretender „Verstopfung“ der Sperre muß natürlich sichergestellt sein, dass das Wasser trotzdem im Kreislauf bleibt.
Auf die Art wird der „Hauptteich“ vorwiegend nährstoffarm gehalten und die Wartung des „Filterteiches“ in Grenzen gehalten.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------

